# [Off] Conseils pour achat d'un portable [Résolu]

## jerep6

Salut,

pouvez vous me donner vos avis sur ces portables svp.

Belinea o.book 3  = 710€ (sans OS)

Sony VAIO FZ18M = 1050€

Questions sur le belinea :

Est ce qu'il est facile avec une carte intel de brancher un écran sur la sortie vidéo (comme le twinview de nvidia) ou faut il galèrer avec xinerama ?

Belinea vient de se lancer dans les portables, je me doute donc que vous n'avez pas de retours / expériences sur ces pc donc pas de questions. Sinon, j'ai les mêmes questions que pour le sony.

Questions sur le sony :

Je sais que sony est ultra propriétaire donc :

Est ce que je pourrais activer la carte wifi sous linux ? (J'ai un pote qui a acheté un acer, et il ne peut même pas activer sa carte wifi sous linux) ?

Est ce que les touches fn fonctionnent (pas forcément toutes, mais les principales : luminosité, contraste, son ...) ?

Est ce que la mise en veille prolongée est supportée ?

Il y a t'il des problèmes connus sous linux ?

Mon choix se porte plutôt sur le VAIO car qualité sony, puissant et super design.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by jerep6 on Fri Nov 23, 2007 12:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kopp

Pour la carte intel, c'est du pain beni pour la sortie externe. Un coup de xrandr est zou, tu as l'image sur l'autre écran. Par contre, le xinerama et tout ça, je ne sais pas , mais pour la réplication, pas de souci.

Sur mon Dell, les touches Fn de luminosité sonr "hardwired" et fonctionnent tous le temps.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le choix se portant être entre deux portable pratiquement identiques, je choisirais sans  hésiter celui qui coûte 300€ de moins et est équipé d'une carte fonctionnant parfaitement sous GNU/Linux grâce à des pilotes libres.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le choix se portant être entre deux portable pratiquement identiques, je choisirais sans  hésiter celui qui coûte 300€ de moins et est équipé d'une carte fonctionnant parfaitement sous GNU/Linux grâce à des pilotes libres.

 

+1

Les Sony sont en plus sur-cotés, et les specs du Belinea laisse présager une meilleur autonomie.

----------

## El_Goretto

Purée, le belinea, il est quasiment parfait...  :Smile: 

Question : n'étant pas super au courant de l'évolution des laptops, est-ce que c'est normal de voir que ce qui pourrait être un petit bijou comme ce portable, se traine encore une carte ethernet 10/100?? Je veux dire, ça existe toujours pas, les portable avec un port 1Gb?

----------

## Temet

Je sais pas, mais avant de transférer de 120 Mio/sec ... t'as le temps de voir venir.

Marrant, je viens juste de réaliser que la vitesse plafond de transfert entre mon laptop et mon desktop tournait vers 12/13 Mio/sec... ah bah finalement...

Enfin sinon, je pense que ça doit être du 1000 en standard ajourd'hui.

----------

## kopp

temet : tu le transfert direct ou via un routeur ? ton routeur est en 100Mb ?  :Smile: 

Sinon, carte 10/100 ici... j'ai une gigabit sur le desktop mais ça sert à rien vu que mon routeur est en 100...

Effectivement, vu les prix, go Belinea

----------

## Temet

Merde, tu me files un doute sur l'époque ou je les connectais directement!

De toute manière, maintenant le portable il est en wifi   :Confused: 

(sauf pour gros transferts, je lui mets un cable dans le fion  :Wink: )

----------

## zeuss1414

Si tu es étudiant regarde du coté de chez Apple, les Macbook sont dans les 1000 euros et tu peux faire tourner Mac OS, Linux ou Win dessus sans problèmes.

----------

## SiOu

Personnellement je trouve que les MacBook sont chere pour ce que c'est , et seule les MacBookpros mattire mais quand je vois le prixca me fait fuire directement :d

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas regardé les specs, tu as déjà eu pas mal de réponses. En revanche, gros point noir sur le sérieux du SAV de Sony : les délais n'ont d'égal que leur mauvaise foi... Après plusieurs dizaines d'incidents la marque est black-listée.

Un exemple d'incident ? Voici le dernier : un écran, neuf, livré avec une colonne complète de pixels allumés en permanence, en blanc. Retour du SAV 3 semaines plus tard : la colonne n'est pas située au milieu de l'écran ; ce n'est donc pas gênant.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questions sur le sony :
> 
> Je sais que sony est ultra propriétaire donc :
> ...

 

Sur mon laptop sony j'ai pu activer le wifi, c'est une carte intel utilisant ipw3945, j'utilise networkmanager sous gnome pour me connecter.

Sinon pour les touches fn je m'en suis pas encore occupé, pas vraiment l'utilité (à part peut être celles du son vu que je l'ai activé récemment avec alsa), mais j'ai vu plusieurs tutox pour différents modèles sony vaio...

Il y a peut être bien un problème au niveau de la reconnaissance de la webcam mais c'est pas sûr...

----------

## jerep6

Merci de vos réponses.

Les mackbook sont beau, mais chers.

Pourquoi la majorité des portables ont une sortie VGA et non pas DVI ? Comment le DVI va t'il s'imposer ? Est ce seulement une question de prix ?

Finalement au vu de vos commentaires, je pense prendre le belinea. (J'espère que le matériel est compatible linux)

PS. N'est ce pas un peu juste un processeur à 1.5 GHZ ?

----------

## anigel

La fréquence sur les CPU modernes importe moins que leur efficacité. En gros, un Pentium 4 Extreme @ 4 Ghz sera ridicule face à ton C2D 1,5 Ghz.

Sois tranquille, c'est un bon CPU dans cette gamme de prix.

----------

## SiOu

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Les mackbook sont beau, mais chers.
> 
> Pourquoi la majorité des portables ont une sortie VGA et non pas DVI ? Comment le DVI va t'il s'imposer ? Est ce seulement une question de prix ?
> ...

 

Le seule truc qui me freine avec le belinea personnelemment c'est son chip intreger qui doit etre une vrai bouse niveau 3D , menfin apres ca depend de ton utilisation si c'est juste pour de la bureautique effectivement ca ne posera pas de probleme.

----------

## kwenspc

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le seule truc qui me freine avec le belinea personnelemment c'est son chip intreger qui doit etre une vrai bouse niveau 3D , menfin apres ca depend de ton utilisation si c'est juste pour de la bureautique effectivement ca ne posera pas de probleme.

 

Peuh que neni, les chips intel sont très bons (rapport conso/perfs) d'autant qu'ils ont de bons drivers libres sou Linux   :Twisted Evil: 

(ça équivaut à une geforce 4 en gros)

Alors certes ça ne vaut pas une cart Ati/Nvidia de plus gros gabarit mais faut arreter: un portable c'est fait pour être portable et donc autonome (donc la recharge de la batterie toute les 10min on essai de s'en passer ^^)

Et trés franchement si on est gamer on achète pas un laptop.

----------

## jerep6

J'ai conscience que ce n'est pas une super carte graphique, mais bon, je pense que pour mon utilisation ça suffira (je ne suis pas un gamer): j'utilise mon pc comme la majorité des gens (bureautique, multimedia, compilation :p ...)

Sinon, niveaux 3D j'espère que compiz-fusion fonctionnera sans ramer, et que je pourrais jouer à nexuiz, warsow, quake3 et d'autres jeux dans ce style.

Que puis je espérer faire tourner avec une Intel GMA X3100 ? On peut quand même lire des dvd, xvid ... de manière fluide avec ces cartes quand même non ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, niveaux 3D j'espère que compiz-fusion fonctionnera sans ramer, et que je pourrais jouer à nexuiz, warsow, quake3 et d'autres jeux dans ce style.
> 
> Que puis je espéer faire tourner avec une Intel GMA X3100 ? On peut quand même lire des dvd, xvid ... de manière fluide avec ces cartes quand même non ?

 

 :Laughing:  nan mais redescend sur terre, ceci est une *vraie* carte graphique et pas une trident VGA avec uniquement 1Mo de mémoire hein  :Laughing: 

Tu pourras faire tout ça, sans problème. (aiglxa a tourné d'abord sur carte intel  au départ)

----------

## zeuss1414

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Personnellement je trouve que les MacBook sont chere pour ce que c'est , et seule les MacBookpros mattire mais quand je vois le prixca me fait fuire directement :d

 

Moi j'avais un Macbook j'ai acheter un Macbook pro et franchement au vu des differences matériel on pourrait croire que la difference de prix ne le vaux pas. Mais a l'utilisation c'est tout le contraire. Le Macbook Pro est de loin la meilleur machine portable sur laquelle j'ai eu l'occasion de travailler. 

Sinon le Macbook a un GMA X3100 et si certain ne le saurais pas tu peux avoir 12% dans presque toutes les fac et 20% sur un machine pro si tu t'inscrit comme Dev Apple (même si tu dev rien  :Wink:  )

----------

## jerep6

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  nan mais redescend sur terre, ceci est une *vraie* carte graphique et pas une trident VGA avec uniquement 1Mo de mémoire hein 
> 
> Tu pourras faire tout ça, sans problème. (aiglx a tourné d'abord sur carte intel au départ)

 

C'est cool alors !

Les macs et linux, ça donne quoi ? Aussi bien que sur pc ?

----------

## kopp

Les anciens Mac c'est du power pc, ça marche mais y a pas tous. Les nouveaux c'est du intel donc a priori pas de problème de ce côté là mais il faut faire attention, les bougres ont mis un bios bizarre.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> PS. N'est ce pas un peu juste un processeur à 1.5 GHZ ?

 

le proc de mon laptop est un Intel Core 2 duo T5500 tournant a 1.66GHz avec 2Go de DDR2 à 667MHZ et et bien ça compile beaucoup plus vite quand j'emerge un programme que sur mon pc de salon qui est un P4C 2.8GHz avec une 1GO de DDR1...

Les Core 2 duo c'est le bien

PS:

maintenant les portable avec des carte graphique NVIDIA de serie 8 sont livrée avec une sortie HDMI...

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, mais arrêtez  :Smile: 

Si le monsieur joue pas, un chip Intel c'est quand même le must sous nunux pour avoir tout qui marche à fond les ballons même beryliens.

Perso, si je prends un portable ou en fait acheter un à la famille, c'est avec un chip graphique Intel.

----------

## jerep6

Bon, je viens de commander le belinea sur LDLC.

Au passage, LDLC fournit un code promotion :

 *Quote:*   

> LDLC vous offre 3% de réduction pour toutes commandes  passées avant le 30 novembre 2007 minuit sur le site www.LDLC.com dans la limite de une utilisation par nom & adresse. Le coupon n'est cumulable à aucunes autres offres.
> 
> Pour en profiter, il vous suffira de taper le code CNOEL2007 en fin de commande.

 

----------

## SnowBear

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Raaah, mais arrêtez 
> 
> Si le monsieur joue pas, un chip Intel c'est quand même le must sous nunux pour avoir tout qui marche à fond les ballons même beryliens.
> 
> Perso, si je prends un portable ou en fait acheter un à la famille, c'est avec un chip graphique Intel.

 

Je ne joue pas, j'ai pris un chip Intel (gma950) et \o/ .

J'ai utilisé Beryl puis compiz-fusion quelques temps sans le moindre soucis (maintenant je me contente de la transparence de xcompmgr).

Les chips graphiques sont vraiment bien supportés sous GNU/Linux.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Pour en profiter, il vous suffira de taper le code CNOEL2007 en fin de commande.

 

Merci pour le code promo, je vais tenter de faire commander des ventilos NOCTUA (surtout que le nouvau est en ligne sur LDLC) à mon frère pour que son pc arrete de me casser la tete...

----------

